# Mt. Hood....coming from PA



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hood is my Home Mountain. It's way worthy to hit Timberline for the sake of the beginner, it's easy riding, but with the best terrain parks on Hood. Meadows is Corporate and the lift lines are long, if you're riding through the weekend avoid that hellhole. Skibowl: it's a small Ma and Pa ski area but with the most righteous terrain of all three Hood resorts, just don't go there if it's not full of fresh snow or it's still not worth it.


----------



## Schuber2_S (Feb 14, 2012)

*Hood/Bachelor*

Thanks for the quick reply Gnar...do you think it would be worth it to take a trip South down to Bachelor for a day? We will have a car available on the weekend for sure...may need to go up to Hood by bus during the week. 

I've been checking in on the weather recently out there, a few inches n there @ Hood every couple nights?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would do a least a day at timberline just for the full effect of being p on the top of the mtn, it feels massive up there cause there is nothin else around. 

Bachelor would be a fun day trip.... I would surely do meadows during the week too, tline on the weekend.


----------



## Schuber2_S (Feb 14, 2012)

*Rain...*

F me...I thought some snow had dropped out there recently...not liking the sounds of that Snowolf. We'll have to see what goes on in the next week or so...I can handle shitty conditions, heavy/freezing rain not so much.


----------



## Schuber2_S (Feb 14, 2012)

Well here's hoping things turn around next week for our arrival. Have a good time down there in Arizona. This is my one and only "legit" trip of the season before motorcycles take over my life so I'll make the most of it. 

Bachelor looks legit so we will likely shoot down there atleast one day...weather pending of course.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Hood conditions look to be improving starting tomorrow. Loads of snow and lowering temps for the next week. Still got a 100" base which is more than most of the country has. You should have a great trip. Early March is prime time.:thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Op make a quick trip up north, drive up after a day at hood get there about midnight...sleep in the car and then get your ass kicked on this tiny hill...ya got 7 days. We broke 200" base today...it snowed 10"...idk how that happened it was suppose to rain but I aint complaining.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Op make a quick trip up north, drive up after a day at hood get there about midnight...sleep in the car and then get your ass kicked on this tiny hill...ya got 7 days. We broke 200" base today...it snowed 10"...idk how that happened it was suppose to rain but I aint complaining.


On behalf of the other 48 (Alaska, excluded) let me extend a sincere and vibrant EFF YOU!!! Just Saying....:laugh:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Cautiously optimistic but not gonna hold my breathe. Been fucked too many times this year by a forecast like that thanks to Pineapple Express! I got sure thing going in Arizona!


Yeah, you've gotten screwed this year. Most of the good days have happened when you've been driving the big rig and the bad ones when you've been nightwolf. I can see why you are frustrated. 

Sure thing in AZ for sun I guess, but not snow. Snow Bowl has a 22" base of that low density stuff. Bring your rock board.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> John Day fishing buddy this year even if I have to kidnap your ass!


Are those Banjos I hear?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

What you might want to do once you get to Portland is check each resort's weather forecast and decide which one you go to based on that info. Sometimes if it's raining at Hood it's snowing at Bachelor, for example. Bachelor tends to be most crowded on Saturday, so take that into account.


----------



## Schuber2_S (Feb 14, 2012)

I like the looks of that little hill...a 4 hour drive seems reasonable....3 more and we are at Whistler. 

I'll most definitely be checking all the forecasts next week leading up to our departure. My buddies "silver preferred" status with United Air expires the day before we f'in leave which = large $$ for our oversized bags. Thinking we just stack the decks in the biggest bag we got and take the $100 hit each way. Bindings in our checked bag and rock some boarding boots on the plane.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Schuber2_S said:


> I like the looks of that little hill...a 4 hour drive seems reasonable....3 more and we are at Whistler.
> 
> I'll most definitely be checking all the forecasts next week leading up to our departure. My buddies "silver preferred" status with United Air expires the day before we f'in leave which = large $$ for our oversized bags. Thinking we just stack the decks in the biggest bag we got and take the $100 hit each way. Bindings in our checked bag and rock some boarding boots on the plane.


From portland, more like 5-6 to get to the actual hill, without traffic...that why I suggested eve/night...going during the day or hitting rush hour in portland, seattle, or tacoma and you can get screwed.


----------



## Schuber2_S (Feb 14, 2012)

To those out around Portland...what're the roads like getting to the mountains if there is some snow coming down? We have secured a Mazda3 hatchback with roofrack for our entire trip so we can do as we please. I know the person whose car we will be using does not have chains, is that something we will need to have on hand just in case? 

Just trying to be prepared.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If ya come up to Baker, bring chains...you probably won't need them if you got good tires...but the past few weeks there have been school buses, vans, trucks and cars that have slid and blocked traffic for quite awhile...quite the klusterF. Idk if Les Schwab Tire stores still do this but they would buy back their chains if they were not used...keep the recipt.


----------



## cheeto0629 (Nov 11, 2007)

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Hood is my Home Mountain. It's way worthy to hit Timberline for the sake of the beginner, it's easy riding, but with the best terrain parks on Hood. Meadows is Corporate and the lift lines are long, if you're riding through the weekend avoid that hellhole. Skibowl: it's a small Ma and Pa ski area but with the most righteous terrain of all three Hood resorts, just don't go there if it's not full of fresh snow or it's still not worth it.


If you ride Meadows and get over to the HRM (Hood River Meadows) side, I find the lift lines and weather to be night and day different from the main areas off of Mt hood Express,Vista, Cascade, easyrider and daisy. Stay on Shooting star, Hood River express and stadium lifts. You will not regret. Also there is a sick tree run to the left just before forrest Park


----------



## cheeto0629 (Nov 11, 2007)

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Hood is my Home Mountain. It's way worthy to hit Timberline for the sake of the beginner, it's easy riding, but with the best terrain parks on Hood. Meadows is Corporate and the lift lines are long, if you're riding through the weekend avoid that hellhole. Skibowl: it's a small Ma and Pa ski area but with the most righteous terrain of all three Hood resorts, just don't go there if it's not full of fresh snow or it's still not worth it.





Schuber2_S said:


> To those out around Portland...what're the roads like getting to the mountains if there is some snow coming down? We have secured a Mazda3 hatchback with roofrack for our entire trip so we can do as we please. I know the person whose car we will be using does not have chains, is that something we will need to have on hand just in case?
> 
> Just trying to be prepared.


You will definitely need chains on a Mazda 3. I had an 06 and an 07 and got stuck without.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

So, it's looking good right now, Snow is falling and it almost always turns out to be a righteous spring. Bachelor is always a great place to go, My favorite riding in Oregon for sure. March will be far-out and likely to be dumping.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Today was awesome. Fresh powder and cold. Did my advanced avalanche training field trip out of Timberleine today. Got some great powder turns. Looking so much better than last week. If this holds, you are going to hit Mt. Hood just right.


You've just got to have faith in the Spring pattern we've been in for the last few years. The OP is going to see Hood about as good as it gets on Thursday and Friday. Sunday and going into next week might be a little meh. 

You riding tomorrow? Lets make some laps.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Ugh you lucky bastards why did I have to fuck my back up??!!


----------



## Schuber2_S (Feb 14, 2012)

Sadly we won't get in til 7 or so Thursday evening so riding is out...but Friday we will definitely be hitting Hood somewhere. Is our best bet to start our trip out at Meadows? 

If we do roadtrip it will likely be a Sunday/Monday thing...Baker or Bachelor? We will have chains waiting for us upon arrival for the 3.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Schuber2_S said:


> Sadly we won't get in til 7 or so Thursday evening so riding is out...but Friday we will definitely be hitting Hood somewhere. Is our best bet to start our trip out at Meadows?
> 
> If we do roadtrip it will likely be a Sunday/Monday thing...Baker or Bachelor? We will have chains waiting for us upon arrival for the 3.


I'd suggest hitting Meadows on Friday and go to Ski Bowl or Timberline on Saturday when the crowds at MHM will be crazy. Watch the weather and let it help you decide where to go Sunday/Monday. It's going to warm up, but Bachelor might be high enough in elevation to keep the snow fresh and Baker might be far enough North to avoid the warming trend. Driving through SeaTac would best be done late Sat or on Sun if you are heading to Bakes. Do NOT do it Monday morning!!!!


----------



## Schuber2_S (Feb 14, 2012)

Loud and clear on the driving...much appreciated. 

Getting amped for this trip, a season of man-made snow/ice here on the East Coast makes me think the worst day we'll encounter out there will be better than anything we've seen thus far.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Schuber2_S said:


> a season of man-made snow/ice here on the East Coast makes me think the worst day we'll encounter out there will be better than anything we've seen thus far.


I'm thinking so also. Enjoy and sacrifice something to Ullr for delivering the goods on your vacation.


----------



## Schuber2_S (Feb 14, 2012)

I wanted to thank everyone who chimed in on this post about the conditions, mountains, etc. in the Pac. Northwest. My friends and I had an amazing trip and will certainly be back for more next season. Our days:

March 2: Got to Meadows around 11 A.M. and were in awe of the mountain. We took a few runs off Express and eventually met up with Snowolf around 12:30 for what turned out to be the most epic riding day of our lives, taking in Heather Canyon and a bit of Private reserve and who knows what else. Coming from the East Coast we know ice and that's about it...the trees were sick and the powder stashes like nothing we had ever experienced.

March 4: Got to Timberline around 9AM and weren't disappointed. Spring-like conditions prevailed and the day was near perfect. I'd say we rode pretty much every groomed trail on the mountain and the views from the top of Magic Mile/Palmer were amazing. Sadly we were stuck on the groomers all day long as the trees were iced over for the most part but still had fun. 

March 5: Took a little road trip to Bachelor and were surprised to find hard pack/ice over a majority of the mountain. We weren't put off by it though as that's what we're used to. By mid day nasty winds/clouds/snow started falling giving us some fresh snow by days end. Again the powder/trees were mainly iced over but we knew the goods were coming Tuesday from the storm so we headed back to Portland. Quite the precarious drive back on 20/22 but we made it without having to chain up.

March 6: We were pumped up for a powder day and were on the road by 6AM on our way back to Meadows. Luckily we had purchased chains as the Mazda3 tires weren't up for the road conditions. Thanks to Snowolf we knew where to go and had a better grasp of the mountain. Fresh powder, freshest we've ever ridden, made for yet another epic day. We hit Heather Canyon again when we got word Cascade was opening. We were able to jump on the 8th chair up Cascade for the goods and spend much of our day up there.


----------



## cheeto0629 (Nov 11, 2007)

Schuber2_S said:


> I wanted to thank everyone who chimed in on this post about the conditions, mountains, etc. in the Pac. Northwest. My friends and I had an amazing trip and will certainly be back for more next season. Our days:
> 
> March 2: Got to Meadows around 11 A.M. and were in awe of the mountain. We took a few runs off Express and eventually met up with Snowolf around 12:30 for what turned out to be the most epic riding day of our lives, taking in Heather Canyon and a bit of Private reserve and who knows what else. Coming from the East Coast we know ice and that's about it...the trees were sick and the powder stashes like nothing we had ever experienced.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got out into Heather canyon and over to that side of the mountain. There were some great days out there over the last couple weeks. Congratulations on a successful vacation!


----------



## JamesCLN87 (Feb 15, 2012)

I was also at Meadows on the 6th (Tuesday) and had the most fun on a snowboard I've had to date, the powder was awesome, really enjoyed the morning and since I was also trying out my new board I felt I did the best riding I've done so far (beginner). Took a nasty spill over a little jump right at the end of the lesson though and that took it out of me! There's so much of that mountain to see, I've been to Meadows 6 times now I think and every-time you find something new and since I haven't gone near any blacks yet I prob haven't seen more than 20% of the mountain. Heading back up Mon and Tues prob hope it start snowing tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## FlyinNRidin (Mar 8, 2012)

*Timberline or Meadows*

Sounds like a cool vacation.

I don't know. I am torn. This is the first year in forever I have not had a pass somewhere. I have been in Portland for about 4 years. I worked a summer once at Timberline, only rode there once in the winter though. Always thought about a Fusion pass but I have had a pass to Meadows for the past few seasons. I was thinking of getting a Spring Pass this year, I was thinking of getting a T-line pass for a change of pace, it is cheap and lasts till the end of May, I like the vertical, but I do not ride a lot of park. I am thinking eventually I will miss Heather Canyon, shooting star, and the trees off of Hood River Meadows. Anyone think Timberline is worth it for something different?


----------



## FlyinNRidin (Mar 8, 2012)

That sounds pretty cool, we should meet up sometime, I can probably keep up somewhat better on skis, I'm just getting back into boarding (my only other post was the other day in the tips section on going from toe to heel) I just bought new skis and a new board, so I will probably use them each for a little bit.

I'm contemplating going up tomorrow, I guess they are getting 6 to 10 inches tonight. If you work up there I'm guessing you live in Welches or Hood River? The first 2 seasons I worked at Meadows as a Safety Host for patrol, it was cool, I would just grab a radio and ride around for most of the day. Most people did it to get a pass but I would just go once every other weekend, get a ticket from HR for most anywhere in Oregon, Washington, or Idaho, split gas with some friends and check out different resorts in between weekends on Hood. 

*They only give you rides from Govy to the top when the upper lot is full right? When does the Glade trail usually become bare?* It would be cool finishing the day with a ride down to govy but I usually take one car. Once I rode palmer via the snowcat to govy, that was a nice long cruise.


----------



## FlyinNRidin (Mar 8, 2012)

It was a nice powder day at Timberline today, I went today because they just got dumped on, it was snowing all day, and it says it could rain Thursday. I haven't done a lot of hiking or cliffs to probably know the spots you speak of but I was thinking to myself, now I'm feeling why I heard it called Flatline. I did find some good trees, and a little gully to the right side of lower mustang meeting up with the Flood lift, I had a few good runs, but the snow was so deep that it seemed like I could never get any speed, anywhere, even on basic runs going straight the snow would slow me almost to a stop, I spent a lot of time traversing. 

It was good and bad, powder half way up to my knees, some good tree runs, but I couldn't just go fast anywhere. Even on the groom, there was no reason to turn, if you did, you never had enough speed to get anywhere. I was kind of wishing I stuck with the Meadows pass. Only one more trip and it's worth the ticket price and it lasts until the end of May though. I'll give it a few more shots


----------



## JamesCLN87 (Feb 15, 2012)

Meadows was awesome today except for the visibility, part of that was down to my goggles which aren't suited for stormy conditions but there was tons of powder and it wasn't so busy! Visibility was so bad though that I got lost once or twice and ended up going way out of my comfort zone


----------

